

JQuery 1.5 released: .sub(), ajax rewrite, speed improvements, more - alanh
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/02/07/jqcommunity-updates-feb2011/

======
paulirish
In case you're wondering why old news has a new headline...

This is pointing to the Community Update blog post, which covers the jQuery
1.5 release (from last week), the upcoming jQuery UI grid components, jQuery
Conference videos, training and yayQuery.

~~~
alanh
Correct, Paul. Here is a direct link to the official announcement from a week
ago: <http://blog.jquery.com/2011/01/31/jquery-15-released/>

It only got 7 points and no discussion on HN (bad submission timing, no
doubt), so I decided it was worth it to submit this post to let everyone could
hear about 1.5 (I had missed it until today, myself).

~~~
estel
Whilst the link was just to the js file, a discussion with 263 points is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161614> \- which probably explains why
the blog link got so few upvotes.

------
kpozin
Best new feature, in my opinion: the Deferred object
(<http://api.jquery.com/category/deferred-object>), which allows for a more
legible and consistent approach to mixing synchronous and asynchronous flow.

~~~
markneub
Here's an article with a few examples of deferred in action. Pretty cool.

<http://intridea.com/2011/2/8/fun-with-jquery-deferred>

------
evo_9
Wow congrats guys - looks like a lot of hard work went into jQuery 1.5!

Also - yes, thank you, the Grid is looking like a great addition to the tool-
belt as well. Something I have honestly not been happy with to date. Good
stuff.

------
ThePinion
I love being able to change one number in my call to the Google servers for
what jQuery branch I want and immediately see speed improvements in my
apps/sites. Although some updates require you to make some changes to code, I
haven't noticed that be the case this time around though.

edit: oh yeah, and that grid looks sexy. I was looking for something like that
ages ago and they all failed pretty bad.

~~~
liamk
According to the comments it looks like DataTable works well:
<http://datatables.net/>

------
JoelMcCracken
I'm very excited about the new sub method. It should (hopefully) be very
helpful for dealing with stubbing jQuery methods for testing.

